# G120 Standard Telegramm 20, PZD3-6 keine Werte (Profinet)



## syven (31 Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen

Mein Arbeitgeber wünscht sich ein schlankes Programm zur Ansteuerung und Überwachung des G120.
Die Ansteuerung funktioniert mitlerwile einwandfrei, nur die Rückführung der Istwerte bereiten mir Kopfzerbrechen.

Die ersten beiden Zustandsworte (Statuswort und Ist-Drehzahl) geben die korrekten Werte zurück. Bei den restlichen bekomme ich konnstant eine 0 zurück.

Das  Standard Telegramm 20 ist parametriert und der Adressbereich wird nicht überschrieben.
Beim Siemens Telegramm 352 tritt das selbe auf.

G120C PN V4.6

S7-1200 1214C

TIA V14 SP1 Update 5

Vermutlich ist es ja nur eine kleine Einstellung, wie immer

Gruss
syven


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2018)

Arbeitest Du mit dpwr_daT und dprd_daT?
Gibt es einen Fehler.
Stimmt die Bereichslaenge?
Nutzt Du die HWID vom Telegramm.
Zeig doch mal Struktur und Aufruf des Kommunikations Baustein und DB.
Jedenfalls muss Bit 10 statisch HIGH sein im Steuerwort1.
Bit 10 auch nicht mit Bit 2 verwechseln (High und Low byte Thematik).


----------



## syven (31 Mai 2018)

Danke für deine Antwort zako!

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was dpwr_daT und dprd_daT ist.
Die Bereichslänge wird ind der HW konfig mit I256-I267 angegeben.
Ich Adressiere direkt.
Das Bit 10 ist permanent gesetzt.
Fehler gibt es nicht.


----------



## zako (31 Mai 2018)

Folgend kannst Du Dir die UDT´s für alle Standardtelegramme runterladen. Da ist dann auch beschrieben wie man mit DP_WRDAT / DP_RDDAT umgeht und man die HWID ermittelt.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/82841762

Ich persönlich bevorzuge die Variante per SINA_SPEED. Da ist der ganze Steuer- Zustandswortklapperatismus bereits erledigt. Wenn Du tatsächlich mehr als nur eine Drehzahlvorgabe machen möchtest, dann kann man das auch per Zusatzdaten machen.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109475044


----------



## syven (1 Juni 2018)

Super, werde ich nächste Woche ausprobieren.


----------

